# TL mic + sealed Mag proto = ?



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

While this isn't a Klippel result, it's a TL result. For those of you wondering, I will be sending in a new Mag to be Klippel tested once the production run comes in. 

Anyway, onto the results:

Here was the setup:

A tiny box (0.70 cubes) stuffed with polyfill.
SAE-1000D
1994 Civic Hatchback

We managed to do a 134.8 at 61 Hz legal (sealed up, mic on passenger-side windshield placement). Not too shabby for tiny sealed and a single SQ woofer.

Now we just wait for the production drivers to arrive! Then I'll have four Mag's in 1 cube sealed each with 500 watts per driver. Should be good for low-to-mid 140's out of 4 cubes.

Not to mention that after listening to the proto again I don't even want to put in a previous generation Mag because it sounds so bad compared to the new version.


----------

